
Choice blindness: You don't know what you want - robg
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227046.400-choice-blindness-you-dont-know-what-you-want.html?full=true
======
jokermatt999
There's an excellent TED talk by Malcolm Gladwell on this subject.

See here:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/malcolm_gladwell_on_spagh...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/malcolm_gladwell_on_spaghetti_sauce.html)

